# Vancouver dining recommedations



## w.bob (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be in Vancouver mid Sept. for a conference. I would appreciate any info you may be able to provide on restaurants. I will be staying at the Hyatt Vancouver on Burrard St. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 18, 2011)

And if I can tag on, I'll be staying on the UBC campus at the end of this month and would appreciate a few good restaurant ideas in that area.  Probably Thai, Indian, Italian, or any other places you like.  TIA


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 18, 2011)

w.bob said:


> I will be in Vancouver mid Sept. for a conference. I would appreciate any info you may be able to provide on restaurants. I will be staying at the Hyatt Vancouver on Burrard St. Thanks in advance.


I'd recommend The Salmon House - http://www.salmonhouse.com/
Spectacular views, excellent food.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 18, 2011)

Probably one of the best meals we have ever had was at Lupo or Villa de Lupo.

Here are the Yelp reviews.  I also saw on one site it was a Vancouver top 10.

Another one we always enjoyed when we lived in Vancouver was, the Fish House in Stanley Park

For a high quality old time steakhouse, it's hard to beat a long time favorite, Hy's Encore

Joe Fortes Seafood & Chop House is also another long time place, but I never thought much of it.  But as you can see by the link Yelpers do.

Luanne, there was a Greek restaurant in Kitsilano, years ago on West Broadway or West 4th that I used to like, but I can't remember the name of it


----------



## Luanne (Aug 18, 2011)

ricoba said:


> Luanne, there was a Greek restaurant in Kitsilano, years ago on West Broadway or West 4th that I used to like, but I can't remember the name of it



Was it either Camdia Taverna or Kerkis?  A friend mentioned those two and they sound like they might be in that area.


----------



## w.bob (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. Looks like a good variety.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 19, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Was it either Camdia Taverna or Kerkis?  A friend mentioned those two and they sound like they might be in that area.



No, I think it started with an S????


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2011)

Rick, how is Burgoo?  Someone mentioned it, I've looked at their website and it looks interesting.  I know there are several locations.


----------



## billwright1 (Aug 20, 2011)

We recently went to Bistro 101 near Grandville Island. It is a restaurant ooperated by students of the Culinary School of Canada and was great. We also really liked Rosies on Robson where we had roast beef with Yorkshire pudding to die for.
The White Spots were really good for breakfast and diner type food.
Vancouver was very walkable and had a lot of good restaurants.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 20, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Rick, how is Burgoo?  Someone mentioned it, I've looked at their website and it looks interesting.  I know there are several locations.



I am sorry Luanne, but this restaurant is unfamiliar to me.  But, I'd go just because of the name!


----------



## Jim Cameron (Aug 31, 2011)

*Burgoo on Main St.*

Our daughter and her husband, who live in Vancouver took us to Burgoo,3096 Main Street,,Vancouver, BC (604) 873-1441, Open Daily 11am-10pm.  We enjoyed the food, which is reasonably priced and the atmosphere.  A lot of locals dine here.  I highly recommend the beef bourguignon (red wine braised beef with caramelized pearl onions, carrots and mushrooms over garlic mash potatoes).


----------

